# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Dziwnie wyglądająca rana po odcisku (foto)

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
jestem 60 letnim mężczyzną i mam następujący problem:
na lewej stopie miałem odcisk, po jego wyrwaniu powstała trudno gojąca się rana o nieco niepokojącym kolorze.

Załączam zdjęcie rany: (sick!)
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5240/dscn1472g.jpg

Czy mam się tym niepokoić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmmm... nadal nikt nie odpowiedział, a rana wciąż boli. Jutro idę do lekarza.

----------

